# Deworming Chickens



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My sisters noticed worms in their chickens' poop as well as some pale combs and poopy butts. They've put DE in their run, in the food, and put out garlic water and ACV water. Anybody have recommendations for natural chicken deworming products or methods? I do have fir meadows deworming herbs, but I thought it might be better to keep them for the goats since they are a bit expensive, and they do have a lot of chickens, but if anyone has used them with success, I would be happy to hear how they are used and your experiences with them. I also have some essential oils, but I wasn't sure how you'd give EOs to approximately thirty chickens. 😅


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oregano eo is great for deworming. You can add a few drops to some vegetable glycerin and mix in with their water source. We also will add clove eo and cayenne pepper to pumpkin puree.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@FizzyGoats has a recipe too, maybe she can share.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I always give my chickens raw garlic in their breakfast feed. I also let them eat the herbs fresh and not as an EO 

Mine free range so they get it all as they eat.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

happybleats said:


> We also will add clove eo and cayenne pepper to pumpkin puree.


So if I were to try this, how much per chicken would you offer and how much of the essential oil and cayenne pepper would you mix in?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would try 2 to 4 drops to a can of pumpkin puree and add a 1/2 teaspoon of cayenne pepper. See how they do. Oils are pretty strong. So less is good. 
Feeding fresh or dried herbs like oregano, thyme, rosemary..all good stuff. 

There is a gal on you tube I think..she adds rosemary and tea tree to her chickens water. Just 2 drops each per gallon water.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> @FizzyGoats has a recipe too, maybe she can share.


Sorry. I’m not getting notifications again for some reason. 

I throw some raw garlic and pumpkin seeds in a blender and chop it up pretty fine and mix in some of the LOH parasite formula and they love it! I do this every once in a while, maybe a couple times a month during peak parasite season. I sprinkle it over their food. I also add one drop of oregano essential oil per gallon of water and mix it in well. And offer ACV water.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Okay, thanks everyone. Were going to try a bunch of stuff and see what works. 👍


----------

